
Show HN: Create beautiful charts with one line of React - akane
https://github.com/ankane/react-chartkick
======
ahmeni
While it's great to have a link to the charts themselves, you'll definitely
want to also inline some screenshots of the charts in action. Pages of code
samples are handy as examples but you'll need that first impression to draw
attention.

Nice library though!

~~~
akane
Thanks for the feedback!

------
mindcrash
Does your library take into account that React really doesn't like DOM
manipulation from external sources?

My team did some research on this and decided to write our own visualizations
in D3 backed by React Faux DOM [1] for this very reason.

[1] [https://github.com/Olical/react-faux-
dom](https://github.com/Olical/react-faux-dom)

------
vladsanchez
Finally, something simply brilliant to talk about! It's (imo) the perfect
charting abstraction. Thanks for your hard work.

------
nk1tz
As a react chart enthusiast, I love this.

Add a max-width and center the content of the demo page to avoid elongated
charts on large screens.

~~~
akane
Thanks nk1tz. Done!

------
deadcoder0904
Awesome library. @ahmeni is right include screenshots in Github as well & show
the website link rather than writing the description with link in Markdown.
Also, add link beside Github pages repo description too. Great job.

~~~
akane
Thanks for the feedback. I created a better landing page here:
[https://www.chartkick.com/react](https://www.chartkick.com/react)

------
propelol
Where is the source code?

